# Anyone that has already applied for MBBS 2007 year or is planing to apply!



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lets make a list of all the people that are applying or have applied this year, so we can get a conversation going as to if anyone has heard any news or any updates for admission recently.

I have already applied and hope to attend government school in Lahore!!


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

no fense or anything..but i dont know if everyone would want to do that


----------



## ayram (Jul 29, 2007)

@ cool...my frd has..will let u know the updates


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

I am applying for 2007-2008. 

The deadline for applying for addmission is August 31. The list for people admitted under different categories (merit, BDS students, self-finance) will be posted in September on the HEC website. Someone told me colleges will start in October but according to HEC most of the colleges will start in Dec/Jan. Foreigners start late, locals start first, don't know why.


----------



## vananen (Aug 7, 2007)

*deadline date for dow*



Junnat said:


> I am applying for 2007-2008.
> 
> The deadline for applying for addmission is August 31. The list for people admitted under different categories (merit, BDS students, self-finance) will be posted in September on the HEC website. Someone told me colleges will start in October but according to HEC most of the colleges will start in Dec/Jan. Foreigners start late, locals start first, don't know why.


is the deadline for all government schools like DOW august 31st??????


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

vananen said:


> is the deadline for all government schools like DOW august 31st??????


As far as i know, YES.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

how do u think the competition will be this year, since last year it was tuff.
Are a lot of people applying this year

Did anyone get their IBCC scores yet. What does it come out to????


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Over the years the competition has been stronger and stronger consistently, so it's probably no different this time around.

Don't know about any of the IBCC scores.


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

i got accepted to lahore med n im going there


----------



## Anila (May 14, 2007)

Hi Soursugar, Congratulations.
If you don't mind what was your IBCC equivalence score.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey did anyone get their IBCC scores yet, I have around 830-840, 
Is that good enough to get in to KE or AIMC.

Is anyone else in the same boat as me, plz respond, what were other students results for IBCC conversion.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I basically learned the IBCC conversion method, if anyone wants to know tell me and I can probably assist in your conversion.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey, can anyone give me an equivalence score that would be good enough to get into Ke or AIMc.........iv'e got an 894......is 894 good?


----------



## medman (Aug 16, 2007)

Taimur, i think u can't apply on a foreign seat since u did ur education in Pakistan, u will have to apply thorough Pakistan seat only.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Wow people are getting very high equivalent scores huh? That's surprising... congratulations to all, good luck. Yes Taimur 894 is darn good, it can get you in KE and in AIMC. Congrats! Hey Cooldude89 830-840 is not bad, very good actually and i think it might get you in KE and AIMC. Are these the scores you calculated or the one that IBCC gave you? Oh and soursugar congrats on getting admitted to Lahore medical college. Would you mind telling us what score you received. Okay once again CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!


----------



## Anila (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
Cool Dude i have a question
What grades did you have in your science courses and does AP scores make a difference? 
Thanks


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I had a lot of 5's and 4's, what is ur conversion come out to.

Do u know any other people and what their ibcc came out to be!!!

Anila, what is ur conversion, u take any ap classes, what were ur grades in those, i can probably help u out.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i cheked out with HEC and they said that as long as u hav foreign nationality you can apply for a foreign seat, even if u did you stayed here ur whole life.... i only came here 3 yrs ago tho......


----------



## medman (Aug 16, 2007)

why don't u apply through regular admissions, such as every Pakistan resident does,
since u have a higher score u jeopardize other people getting into good schools.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

did anyone else get their IBCC's converted yet.
What were ur scores?


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

my score was 684 cuz the ibcc deducted 30% instead of the normal 20% (for reasons unknown, its the ibcc u cant really question them why) i had a cumulative high skool average of 90% so yes it was really sad for me but thankfully things worked out... 894 n 840 r really gud scores but dnt only count on KE or AIMC honestly... there are foreign A level students who are getting ibcc equivalent scores of 920 n above so the competition is really TIGHT! keep ur options open n just to be safe apply everywhere u can hopefully ull get into wherever u want to go... as for me i wanted to go to LMDC from the very beginning so i didnt even bother applying for govt colleges... the tuition is just the same but private unis have higher standards so... neways gud luck!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

..........i would apply on a normal seat but i won't and even if i wanted to i can't. first of all i never studied urdu\pak studies in my life and therefore i cannot apply as a regular student,,,(i have a foreigners equivalency. second of all the only thing you need for applying on a foreign seat is a foreign passport even if u stayed here all your life. thirdly. no entry test.


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

umm i applied for med skools in pakistan for 2007 2008 too... how did u guys get ur scores i havent gotten them yet!!!!! ne gurls plannin on fatima jinnah?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

errrrrrr...u have to get ur equivalency certificate made by the ibcc.


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

yea this process is foreva... im still in the process of gettn my ibcc certificate... is this good? like does it mean that i got a chance of gettn in or wut?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

hey Salam everyone, 

I'm applying this year too ! I'm supposed to get my IBCC certificate by August 29, but I'm not really looking forward to actually getting it because as lots of people on this forum will tell you it's too good to be true to get your scores on the day the IBCC people tell you, lol . I'm also aiming for Lahore but at the same time trying to keep my options open.

*cooldude89* and *taimur*, do you think you could give us an idea of what your grades and AP scores were (only if you're comfortable with it) so we can see how the IBCC scores match up w/grades and AP results?

Also *cooldude89*, you mentioned in an earlier post that you know the IBCC's formula for conversion. Would you mind sharing that? My parents and I tried figuring it out a few times but without much luck, lol .

Good luck to everyone applying this year  . And thanks again to everyone on this site for helping us out.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

honeslty smeer, you will have no way to determine why one person has a 900 and another has a 600. it all depends on the ibcc, and there are also other factors such as how many ap classes u have taken. its quite possibly the best kept secret in the universe. though if u ask me i would say that if u gave one set of copies of ur documents to ibcc lahore and one set to ibcc islamabad you would end up with different scores.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

HEy guys! ive heard from somewhere that they treat foreign students in govt colleges harshly and give them a bad time.....is this true?


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

Hiya All
Salaaam

Orite. Any info as to when we will get to know the merit list and which Uni has accepetd us?
I'm extremely stressed about this.... 

Reply asap please.
Jazak Allah


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

*binte*, what was ur ibcc scores, and yes *taimur* they do treat them harshly at some schools like ke or aimc by playing nasty pranks on them as my cousin told me so pick ur schools wisely.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey cooldude89!, what kinda pranks? and who are 'they' the professors or the students? and whatkinda pranks


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

hey binte!, i beleive we will find out by sept 15 th if not earlier, they would put up a list on the net or perhaps they mite mail u one, but im 100% sure theyll put it up online


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

lol. that was a really fast reply!
anyways..... what site will they post up our merit on and uni info ?
i seriously dont wanna end up in Larkana , Sindh! cuz you never know where they put you in.
( our preferences dont count that much )
and are you guyz currently in Pakistan or abroad?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lets just say they are not appropriate to talk about on this forum Taimur !!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

really! darn..................hey binte wat was ur ibcc score,, it all depends on that. as for the site, itll most probably be hec.gov.pk\sfs . hey cooldude89 u wana tell me abt those pranks on my email.?


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

*hey ull*

did anyone find out about the merit list..and is anyone applying under PTAP? when r we going to find out..in december?


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

soursugar...how did u possible get a 684????somethings wrong about that!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm hearing that lists should be up by the 3rd week of December (for those who applied for seats under the Self-Finance Scheme)


----------



## soursugar (Dec 31, 2006)

i had a cumulative high skool average of 90% but the ibcc deducted 30% rather than the normal 20% cuz my high skool gives letter grades (A, B,C etc.) , i also gave the ibcc an exact numerical transcript but they didnt accept it


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

*hey soursugar*



soursugar said:


> i had a cumulative high skool average of 90% but the ibcc deducted 30% rather than the normal 20% cuz my high skool gives letter grades (A, B,C etc.) , i also gave the ibcc an exact numerical transcript but they didnt accept it


i would be really pissed off!!thats messed up for real!


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

*hey smeer*



Smeer said:


> I'm hearing that lists should be up by the 3rd week of December (for those who applied for seats under the Self-Finance Scheme)


 
ohh..thats pretty late and far-off, but thankz anyway!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

hey salam !!
ahh, sorry Zara, I meant third week of _September_ ! I realized I had it wrong when you wrote "late and far-off" and I was thinking "hmm, that's only like 2 weeks away, what does she mean?," lol. To clarify, my last post was wrong, I meant *3rd week of September* .


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

No one should expect the results or any publications from IBCC or HEC before *Sep/Oct* because August 31st was the deadline for SUBMITTING the documents so as quick and organized these offices (yeah right!!) it would be a miracle if they post the list and results on the days expected!! Looking at last years postings, which were in mid September or so, this year they MIGHT post the list around the same time as well. So let's see, but keep checking the HEC website for updates and postings.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i called them up and they said anytime between the 10th and 20th of sept............................hope for the best!


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard the list is already out, can anyone post the list if they know where it is?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There's no site of the list on the HEC website yet, so try not to worry about the rumors just yet.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> There's no site of the list on the HEC website yet, so try not to worry about the rumors just yet.


Agree to that...these are just rumors...I looked on a number of sites and I couldn't find anything so don't worry because when the list is posted on HEC you will see it on medstudentz within minutes if not seconds..so take MastahRiz words and don't worry.

I am 100% sure the list will be posted here or here or both; one is FBISE Islamabad webiste and the other one is HEC websites.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

actually, i found and it is here for PTAP
http://www.pakistan.gov.pk/ministries/economic-ministry/news/current/Merit_Final_2007-08.doc


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

cooldude89 said:


> actually, i found and it is here for PTAP
> http://www.pakistan.gov.pk/ministries/economic-ministry/news/current/Merit_Final_2007-08.doc


 
wow...where did u find this cooldude??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome. So who made it?


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

What do you mean by Who Made it??
Whats going on ?#sad 

Is this fake? 

Who shall we trust?


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

well...if this is true then im # 12 because my name is Zanib..zara's my nickname...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Binte said:


> What do you mean by Who Made it??
> Whats going on ?#sad
> 
> Is this fake?
> ...



Not who made the list, who made it into med school, is what I meant. The list is 100% authentic.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Zara said:


> well...if this is true then im # 12 because my name is Zanib..zara's my nickname...


Congratulations!


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

hey thanks medgrunt!!


----------



## fahdi (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Zara congragulations!!!!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Salam everyone,

*Congratulations Zara/Zanib*!!
*cooldude89* , props for finding that list man. I've been trying to look for it for several days with no luck. Thank you sooo much for posting it on this thread #laugh

I made it too (#3)!! #rofl
Wouldn't have been possible without all the help this site has had to offer, thank you all once again (especially the creators/moderators)


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations on your acceptances guys. For people who weren't admitted, you can always try again next year. It's worked for quite a few people I know.


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

hey smeer and fahdi!!!thanks!!!Congrats to u too smeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

hey smeer..what are we supposed to do now??


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam everyone,

Zara, according to my Islamabad contact, our info./files will be sent to the colleges that accepted us. We have to contact the individual colleges (for me, AIMC and you FJMC) and inquire about the admissions process (i.e. how to officially accept, how/when to pay the fees, etc.). At least that's what I have been told. I'll let you know more as I find out


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks a lot smeer!!!wish u good luck in the future!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

any clue when the self finance list is coming up?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Should be pretty soon now.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT ACCEPTED...GOOD GOING GUYS!! NOW THE REAL CHALLENGE HAS JUST BEJUN...IBCC WAS JUST A TRAILER!! GOOD LUCK AND STUDY YOUR SOCKS OFF AND MAKE YOUR MAMA PROUD...GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS AGAIN...

**Those who didn't got in, no worries, the fact is some of the best didn't get in and some of the worst have...so just chill and life will always open another door for you...as always..!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

*Zara*, I was wrong earlier. You need to contact the Economics Affair Division first where your application was sent. They should have sent a letter out to you or whoever's name/contact info you put as a local resident of Pakistan informing you of your admission. Before you contact the individual college (like AIMC or FJMC), you have to submit a written note/letter of acceptance to the Economics Affair Division. My parents called them last night, and apparently the letters were sent out on September 12, and you have about 1-2 weeks to respond (the guy on the phone didn't give an exact date, just said get it in by about a week). _*After*_ you've given the EAD your acceptance, your file/papers will be sent to the college to which you've been accepted, and that's where the rest of your admissions process will take place.

Sorry for the confusion. Good luck !


----------



## Zara (Sep 7, 2007)

oh okk smeer......thanks for the info!


----------



## mrazi (Mar 14, 2007)

*desperate*

is it possible to get in without the equivalency certificate. I have in paki for 1 month and the people in KARACHI are just making dumb excuses. i think they just want money. Did anyone else get their equivalence from karachi? any tips for me b/c i give up with them.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

There is no way to apply without an equivalence certificate.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

equivalence is the key to paki admissions!...........


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Salam all,

Whenever they post the SFS seats for government colleges, could someone please provide the link or post the list on this thread? I'm not trying to be lazy; I check the HEC website daily, but you never know, sometimes they post things on random links. Wanna be sure to check it as soon as it comes out #laugh .
Thx again everyone.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Don't worry Sameer, the link will be posted as soon as it appears, there are others just like you who are searching through and googling around in hunt for that list...!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i called the folks up at hec.........they sed everything is done and the guy would put it up online by the 24th...


----------



## sairaz (Aug 22, 2007)

umm i got 792... is this good? it dont seem like it.. since othas got like 840+... ehhh ne idea is my score good?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

though it may not be good enough to get u in KE or AIMC, youll get in somewhere...


----------

